# SSL Verschlüsselung einrichten



## fenerli23 (29. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich wollte gerne eine SSL- Verschlüsselung anlegen damit die Übertragung sicher läuft.
Habe auch schon ein Zertifikat erstellt und die entsprechenden Konfigurationen in der server.xml eingefügt.

Nun ist es so, dass mein Client eine Jsp- Datei ist und diese wiederum auf eine java.useBean zugreift. 

Was genau müsste ich noch implementieren, damit eine Übertragung auf https://... basis läuft, denn zur Zeit bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung:

```
org.apache.axis2.AxisFault: sun.security.validator.ValidatorException: PKIX path building failed: sun.security.provider.certpath.SunCertPathBuilderException: unable to find valid certification path to requested target
	at org.apache.axis2.AxisFault.makeFault(AxisFault.java:417)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.SOAPMessageFormatter.writeTo(SOAPMessageFormatter.java:72)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.AxisRequestEntity.writeRequest(AxisRequestEntity.java:84)
	at org.apache.commons.httpclient.methods.EntityEnclosingMethod.writeRequestBody(EntityEnclosingMethod.java:495)
	at org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpMethodBase.writeRequest(HttpMethodBase.java:1973)
	at org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpMethodBase.execute(HttpMethodBase.java:993)
	at org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpMethodDirector.executeWithRetry(HttpMethodDirector.java:397)
	at org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpMethodDirector.executeMethod(HttpMethodDirector.java:170)
	at org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpClient.executeMethod(HttpClient.java:396)
	at org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpClient.executeMethod(HttpClient.java:346)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.AbstractHTTPSender.executeMethod(AbstractHTTPSender.java:520)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.HTTPSender.sendViaPost(HTTPSender.java:191)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.HTTPSender.send(HTTPSender.java:77)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.CommonsHTTPTransportSender.writeMessageWithCommons(CommonsHTTPTransportSender.java:327)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.CommonsHTTPTransportSender.invoke(CommonsHTTPTransportSender.java:206)
	at org.apache.axis2.engine.AxisEngine.send(AxisEngine.java:396)
	at org.apache.axis2.description.OutInAxisOperationClient.send(OutInAxisOperation.java:374)
	at org.apache.axis2.description.OutInAxisOperationClient.executeImpl(OutInAxisOperation.java:211)
	at org.apache.axis2.client.OperationClient.execute(OperationClient.java:163)
	at service.kunde.KundenserviceStub.Rufnummer(KundenserviceStub.java:756)
	at service.kunde.Client.suche(Client.java:31)
	at org.apache.jsp.Client_jsp._jspService(Client_jsp.java:103)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:70)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:393)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:320)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:266)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:290)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:233)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:175)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:128)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:102)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:263)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:844)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.process(Http11Protocol.java:584)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$Worker.run(JIoEndpoint.java:447)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
Caused by: com.ctc.wstx.exc.WstxIOException: sun.security.validator.ValidatorException: PKIX path building failed: sun.security.provider.certpath.SunCertPathBuilderException: unable to find valid certification path to requested target
	at com.ctc.wstx.sw.BaseStreamWriter.flush(BaseStreamWriter.java:313)
	at org.apache.axiom.om.impl.MTOMXMLStreamWriter.flush(MTOMXMLStreamWriter.java:118)
	at org.apache.axiom.om.impl.llom.OMNodeImpl.serializeAndConsume(OMNodeImpl.java:422)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.http.SOAPMessageFormatter.writeTo(SOAPMessageFormatter.java:68)
	... 38 more
Caused by: javax.net.ssl.SSLHandshakeException: sun.security.validator.ValidatorException: PKIX path building failed: sun.security.provider.certpath.SunCertPathBuilderException: unable to find valid certification path to requested target
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Alerts.java:150)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.fatal(SSLSocketImpl.java:1476)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Handshaker.java:174)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.Handshaker.fatalSE(Handshaker.java:168)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverCertificate(ClientHandshaker.java:847)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(ClientHandshaker.java:106)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Handshaker.java:495)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Handshaker.java:433)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(SSLSocketImpl.java:815)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(SSLSocketImpl.java:1025)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.writeRecord(SSLSocketImpl.java:619)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.AppOutputStream.write(AppOutputStream.java:59)
	at java.io.BufferedOutputStream.flushBuffer(BufferedOutputStream.java:65)
	at java.io.BufferedOutputStream.flush(BufferedOutputStream.java:123)
	at org.apache.commons.httpclient.ChunkedOutputStream.flush(ChunkedOutputStream.java:190)
	at com.ctc.wstx.io.UTF8Writer.flush(UTF8Writer.java:99)
	at com.ctc.wstx.sw.BufferingXmlWriter.flush(BufferingXmlWriter.java:214)
	at com.ctc.wstx.sw.BaseStreamWriter.flush(BaseStreamWriter.java:311)
	... 41 more
Caused by: sun.security.validator.ValidatorException: PKIX path building failed: sun.security.provider.certpath.SunCertPathBuilderException: unable to find valid certification path to requested target
	at sun.security.validator.PKIXValidator.doBuild(PKIXValidator.java:221)
	at sun.security.validator.PKIXValidator.engineValidate(PKIXValidator.java:145)
	at sun.security.validator.Validator.validate(Validator.java:203)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.X509TrustManagerImpl.checkServerTrusted(X509TrustManagerImpl.java:172)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.JsseX509TrustManager.checkServerTrusted(SSLContextImpl.java:320)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverCertificate(ClientHandshaker.java:840)
	... 54 more
Caused by: sun.security.provider.certpath.SunCertPathBuilderException: unable to find valid certification path to requested target
	at sun.security.provider.certpath.SunCertPathBuilder.engineBuild(SunCertPathBuilder.java:236)
	at java.security.cert.CertPathBuilder.build(CertPathBuilder.java:194)
	at sun.security.validator.PKIXValidator.doBuild(PKIXValidator.java:216)
	... 59 more
```


----------



## fenerli23 (29. Januar 2008)

Einschub.--> es soll eigentlich nur noch per https:// auf den webservice zugegriffen werden das ist das Ziel...!?


----------

